# 02 3.5 fster than SE-R?



## NissanPaysBills (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey everyone new to the forums, and a bit new to Nissan. 
Here's the question...I was looking up 1/4 mile times on the net( yeah i know everything you find has to be taken with a grain of salt) and the 02 altima 3.5 SE with a manual comes up with a better 1/4 mile time than the SE-R Alti.
I know that the SE-R will do much better on handling, but is this time true, and is it b/c the older model is lighter. I want to purchase a nissan sometime in the near future, but was hoping for a little clarity on this subject. Thanks and much appreciated


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Eh, they're pretty close, the 3.5SE might be a couple 10ths quicker b/c it is lighter, but more often than not it will come down to the driver skill. mechanically the cars are almost the same, but the SER will roast the SE when it comes to handling.


----------



## NissanPaysBills (Oct 4, 2007)

Would just the suspension parts need to be replaced in order to upgrade the handling? or would some more substantial investment need to be made. I can get an SE for about 10 grand less than an SER would cost and still have money for performance mods.....would the everyday driving difference be that much since unfortunately where i live in the city i don't get to run my car through its paces very often.  
Any upgrades to the car would be suspension first, powertrain (like a HLSD), followed by engine/exhaust mods. The V6 is a strong runner, and i would be temporarily happy with the present power output.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Upgrade to the Nismo suspension for about $700, install is a couple of hours, you'll need the Nismo sway bars too - they are the same as the SE-R's. I also have the Racingline endlinks and a Stillen STB (I think Racinglines is less $ tho). Better tires than the stock SE's are a must, it probably has all seasons? I installed an LSD in mine (from an '04 Maxima 6-spd, not sure what is available for the auto/5spd's) that make a huge difference!

Essentially u can get an SE up to SER handling for $3-4K. I know there are some SE/SE-R owners that take shots at each other over who's car is better, but really, they are the same car with some cosmetic(interior & exterior), tuning and suspension changes. Personally, I like my SE-R because its a little more unique, and fell in love with the power and handling when I test drove it (that hasn't stopped me from modding tho...:crazy: ), but there are a lot of SE's that have been done up really nicely too, and any performance differences will likely come down to the driver. The best part is spanking the "real" sports cars, especially when I have a couple of booster seats in the back!


----------



## RedSledSER (Oct 23, 2007)

The difference I love is a M6Speed. For true driving performance, a M6speed is the best. Autos are boring, sorry. A fully dress SER is an eye catcher for looks. I've toasted many SE on the race track, but I've also upgraded my car. I've seen a lot of SE owners dressing up as SER. But at the end of the day, it's an SE. My 2cents.


----------

